# Golden Retriever Buttons



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

to sew on to clothing. Where can I find them?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Cat & Dog Novelty Buttons: Cats, Dogs, Kittens, Puppies, Paws, Bones, and Mice

No goldens but maybe can steer you the right direction


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I really have never seen any. But I am sure they are out there somewhere. Like Steve says, maybe they can steer you to the right place. Good luck with that too. Hope you find them.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you. I sent them a message.
Any other ideas?


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

I found these ...

5/8" Brown Dog Face: As cute as a button

Will post again if I find anything else.


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

*buttons*

try here
*To Purchase Buttons:* 
telephone: (888) 254-6078
phone/fax: (916) 488-5350
email: [email protected] 
or [email protected] 
Prices subject to change.
Availability may be limited.
*Shipping - $1.50 * (on most orders) 

or
Cat & Dog Novelty Buttons - Puppies, Kitties, Bones, Dogs, Cats, Mice | Wildly Wonderful Wearables

or GOOGLE "dog buttons"
* Home 
Button Index 
*​


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

*embroidered golden retriever clothing*

looking for a denim button down shirt with a very large picture of a golden retriever *embroidered* on the back of the shirt. not a small picture.

anyone know where to get one of these?


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

goldlover said:


> looking for a denim button down shirt with a very large picture of a golden retriever *embroidered* on the back of the shirt. not a small picture.
> 
> anyone know where to get one of these?


Golden Retriever Gifts and Embroidered Apparel

They can add a picture too...so you use the small embroidery with a large picture and you're there.
Golden Retriever Gifts, Items, Merchandise and Apparel


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*This*

is a nice site.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*DogmomAbby*

said she found a way to do them but I haven't received them yet.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a friend who can make one for you. She has several Golden designs to choose from.

Contact Pat at Welcome to bowWOWware.com!!!. I've ordered LOTS of stuff from her. She does wonderful work! Very reasonable prices, too!

-Stephanie


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What Stephanie said, you should try, and also maybe try DogMomAbby too. She may be able to help as well.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I already contacted Abby. Thanks Donna.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i have bought buttons at joannes of goldens, however it has been awhile


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I passed by their today.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Abby*

made me some of each of my four pets.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I received the buttons.


----------

